# 1988 Ford Ranger EV Conversion



## jwhou (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi all, brand new to this forum!

I'm looking at converting a 1988 Ford Ranger to an EV. It's a regular cab, short bed, 2wd, manual. The issue is I really have no idea where to start. I think I'd like to have a range of at least 75 miles. I've looked at the specs of the EV west Ranger and those seem pretty ideal. A top speed of 80 mph is probably fine. I understand this build would likely be at least $15k. I've read some of Gavin Shoebridge's PDFs, but that's about as far as my EV knowledge goes.

Now to the questions:

How do I size the batteries? What are some ways to reduce the cost of the batteries? Where possible on this build I'd like to invest more time and less money.

I live in Michigan, is an EV feasible in the winter months?

I think I would like to use LiFePO4 batterie, does that seem to be the right plan of attack?

Thanks for taking the time to read!


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you checked out the Ranger EV Ford made in the late 90s and early 2000s : https://jalopnik.com/for-3-000-would-you-plug-into-this-1999-ford-ranger-e-1793004216

I have no idea of the current availability and price, but it might be a better starting point for a complete newbie.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

They made perhaps 75000 over a period of maybe 10 years mostly going to government agencies. Most are parked with inop FLA batteries. They do come up on federal auctions but end up costing as much as DIY.


----------



## jwhou (Jul 28, 2019)

I had seen the factory EV when I was looking into this conversion, the thing is I already have the truck. Does the budget at least sound about right for this project?


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I converted my 87 Ranger 10 years ago.

I've been using LiFePo4 cells for the last 8 yrs. My top end is only 60 or so.

My range is 40 + miles. The battery will need heating in the colder temps. 

All my stuff is an older type of conversion. Forklift motor , Open Revolt controller and the battery box is the truck bed.

People are buying parts from junk yards of wrecked factory ev's. Including the battery pack.

Good Luck
Alvin


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine's an 88 xlt lariat 5 sp koyo with bw 10-60, long bed, converted 10 years ago with all new stuff for about $12k, BUT most of what I bought is unavailable now. Switched to a salvage Volt pack, been to 80mph (scary as heck) planned on 40 ish miles range. Need heat below 60 degrees or performance gets awful.


----------



## Joker1 (Jul 5, 2015)

jwhou said:


> Hi all, brand new to this forum!
> 
> I'm looking at converting a 1988 Ford Ranger to an EV. It's a regular cab, short bed, 2wd, manual. The issue is I really have no idea where to start. I think I'd like to have a range of at least 75 miles. I've looked at the specs of the EV west Ranger and those seem pretty ideal. A top speed of 80 mph is probably fine. I understand this build would likely be at least $15k. I've read some of Gavin Shoebridge's PDFs, but that's about as far as my EV knowledge goes.
> 
> ...


I have a 1994 Ford Ranger that I built pretty much what you described as your pick-up two wheel drive only I have an extended cab. I used LifePO4 batteries also on my Ford Ranger I put my most of my batteries under the truck bed and have a tilt bed the rest under the hood. I think your being a little optimist on the top speed maybe if all conditions are just right you could make 80mph. I live in Nebraska and I can tell you when it get cold the battery life is shortened a dramatically not to mention no heater. I spent over twenty-four thousand on my truck that is partly because I made it mostly to put into car shows so it looks pretty much new but I would be willing to sell it for fourteen thousand any time.


----------

